# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  May Contest Sign-ups

## KarlaB18

Hello DreamViewers,

Both me and Nfri have decided to combine to run a competition in the month of May. The final details haven't been confirmed yet but this will be team-based again, so it'll be Team "A" vs Team "B" (still have to come up with the team names). Put your name down here to express your interest and the actual competition thread should be up in 3 - 4 days.

State the following things:
- Your preferred league (Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced)
- Your availability, 1 being not very much and 5 being fully available
- Your average rate of lucidity.

*Beginners:*

*Intermediate:

Advanced:
*- dolphin

Happy dreaming!

Karla <3

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join!

Advanced league
Availability 4
5-7 LDs/week

----------


## naturespirit

I would like to join too. 
I'm not sure about my lucid dreaming frequency at the moment (coming back after a lengthy break), but I'll conservatively estimate 1 per week. I think that would be around Beginner level, but if it drastically increases to my previous level, (advanced), I'll switch if that is acceptable. 
My availability, approximately, is around 2.71828.

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for your interest dolphin! Naturespirit: If you're usually in advanced, I could put you in intermediate for this one. But for now I'll place you in beginners.

Can't edit my original post  :Sad:  Leagues so far:

Beginners
- KarlaB18
- naturespirit

Intermediate
- OneMoreDreamer

Advanced
- dolphin

----------


## dolphin

> Can't edit my original post



I ran into this problem too when I was co-hosting a competition. I private messaged gab and to see if she could do anything and she made me a moderator in this forum to remove the restriction. You could try to do the same, or I could edit the original post for you, if you like.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Great! I’d love to join. 
Intermediate
Availability: 4
Average Lucidity: 1-2 lucids a week

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for joining, OneMoreDreamer! Dolphin: I might have a go at messaging gab when I get onto my computer later today (I'm on my phone now).

----------


## oneironautics

Yippee more fun times  ::rolllaugh::  Thanks for hosting 

I'll sign up for begginners 
availability :3
lucidity rate; not good enough 

Question, will there be Points for Dream incubating this time? as in if we Dream about right theme.

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for signing up oneironautics. What do you mean by dream incubation? Sorry, I don't know what that term means. This competition is a bit more friendly to all dreamers though. For instance, set tasks will have for instance 5 points for LDers but you will get 1 point if done in an NLD. The comp thread is coming very soon!!

Updated Leagues:

Beginner:
- KarlaB18
- naturespirit
- oneironautics

Intermediate:
- OneMoreDreamer
- Fire Fly Man

Advanced:
- dolphin
- Jacob46719

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'm interested!

Advanced League
Availability of 3
27.7 LDs/Month (last 6 months, up through March)

----------


## RelicWraith

Heck, why not?

Intermediate League
Availability: 2.5
Average Lucidity: 1 / 3 days (latest frequency)

----------


## Durza

I would like to join.  I'd definitely be in beginner, and I'd have a 5 on availability.  I've only had two LDs but I only started a month ago, so I don't have a frequency, but I expect to have more any day now.

----------


## KarlaB18

Updated Leagues: This will be incorporated into the competition teams once I get editing permissions somehow.

Beginner:
- KarlaB18
- naturespirit
- oneironautics
- Durza

Intermediate:
- OneMoreDreamer
- Fire Fly Man

Advanced:
- dolphin
- Jacob46719

----------


## KarlaB18

Just an update: My technical editing issue is now being looked at. You should see an up-to-date competition team page either tomorrow (after 12:00 PM - AEST) or the day after. Keep signing up people! The more the merrier!

----------

